# How to get along with cats?!



## NikoBear (Jun 30, 2012)

I had pictured a better relationship with my dog and two cats by now. Of course this is not the case. 
Niko is 4.5 months. The cats are not yet 1. Niko doesn't growl at the cats anymore, but whenever he gets close enough to sniff them he kind of scares the cats and they hiss. Then they run away. And start a chase. Its lovellllly. Whenever the cats and dogs are together they are of course supervised. But I am at my wits end. How do I teach the dog not to chase them, and more importantly, teach the cats to sit still and let the dog check them out? One time he was able to corner the cat (i didn't know he was hiding in the corner of the laundry room) I run after him and all he does is sniff my cat. So I am not worried about the dog killing my cat.

Any ideas?

-Kara


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

You'll have to work on the leave it command with the dog....attempting to train the cat will be pointless I have one cat that doesn't care for the dogs and the GSD is forever barking at him...I don't think she understands and gets upset because he don't like her. Other then that they all sleep together. Eventually the cats will realize that if they want to get from point A to point B, they have to change their attitudes, with the help of the leave it command


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Have you tried putting the cats in a crate and slowly introducing them that way? That is how I introduced my new kitten to my 2 year old GSD Rio and its going well. 

I started with the crate on one side of the room and Rio on leash at the other side and slowly brought her closer depending on how she was reacting. 
For every step closer we got I asked Rio to focus on me and preform a command, if she ignored me or got excited we took a step backwards. 

Its been two weeks and I can now have the kitten loose while Rio trails her long line (just in case!) with no problems. 
I have a brave kitten and hes comfortable enough to rub against her and swat at her tongue playfully. :laugh:

During the whole process the dog needs to focus on you and not the cats. If he plays up, whines, stares or acts any way you deem inappropriate you just step back (or remove him completely from the room) and work at that distance until eventually he can lie calmly beside the crate. 

Its good to have someone else sit next to the crate treating the cats so they associate the dog with nice experiences too. 
Turkey works great 

Don't give Niko any more opportunities to chase the kittys, have him on lead at all times around the cats until he has proved he can be trusted. 

Does he know "Leave it"? If not I would start practicing that now too as it comes in very handy with a cat around! 

I hope this helps


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

My husband had a dog once that wanted to chase the cats and play with them but the cats hated the dog.

He put the dog on a leash in the house with the cats in the room. That way he could control the dog and the cats could come up to him if they wanted to. He said it took him about a year but they gradually became friends. 

Not sure if this is a right answer or not but this is what worked for him. 

I agree with the others and the leave it command.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Do not allow the pup to chase the cats, ever. 
Lots of down stays & leave it. Unfortunately the dog has to learn to respect the kittens of course you don't want that lesson to be learned with an eye. 
The kittens in the crate is a good idea. When I brought out latest kitty home I used the crate. I only had a problem with 1 dog and that took almost 6 months to resolve. Now the kitty can even eat dinner on the floor with the dogs.


----------



## NikoBear (Jun 30, 2012)

We are definitely working on the leave it command (not enough in my opinion so now it'll be at the top of my list, and always make sure we are around when both are in contact. I'm nervous about putting my cats in a crate because they were here first and they also have never been in one... But if they still do not get along by the time Niko turns one, I might turn to that.
All your responses have given me more patience...thank you everyone


----------

